# Accusé de réception Mail



## lili06 (1 Février 2007)

Quand j'envoie un message dans Mail je voudrais recevoir en retour un accusé de réception . Est ce possible? Merci


----------



## Alycastre (1 Février 2007)

Juste au dessus ... C'est marqué  " Recherche " ....


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,

sujet effectivement d&#233;j&#224; abord&#233;. Je te donne la soluce, voir ce lien:
http://cuk.ch/articles/2966

Pierre


----------



## qsdfg (9 Mars 2007)

Et si l'on utilise pas mail, *mais gmail ou autre directement ?*

Faut il que j'ouvre une autre discution ou puis-je espérer une réponse ? 

Club internet permet cela mais la fonction mail fonctionne tellement mal que j'ai renoncé a l'utiliser. J'utilise gmail mais apparement l'accusé de réception n'est pas prévu.


----------



## takamaka (9 Mars 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Et si l'on utilise pas mail, *mais gmail ou autre directement ?*


Ben, direction le panneau de configuration du webmail made by Google, non?


qsdfg a dit:


> Faut il que j'ouvre une autre discution ou puis-je esp&#233;rer une r&#233;ponse ?


:mouais: faut rester zen mon ga' !


qsdfg a dit:


> Club internet permet cela mais la fonction mail fonctionne tellement mal que j'ai renonc&#233; &#224; l'utiliser. J'utilise gmail mais apparement l'accus&#233; de r&#233;ception n'est pas pr&#233;vu.


En m&#234;me temps, si tu as d&#233;j&#224; la r&#233;ponse&#8230; :casse: :rateau:


----------



## yan73 (10 Mars 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Et si l'on utilise pas mail, *mais gmail ou autre directement ?*
> 
> Faut il que j'ouvre une autre discution ou puis-je espérer une réponse ?
> 
> Club internet permet cela mais la fonction mail fonctionne tellement mal que j'ai renoncé a l'utiliser. J'utilise gmail mais apparement l'accusé de réception n'est pas prévu.



Salut

utilises ton adresse mel gmail avec mail.app et sers toi du lien indiqué plus haut pour les accusés de receptions.

cqfd

@+


----------



## qsdfg (11 Mars 2007)

yan73 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> utilises ton adresse mel gmail avec mail.app et sers toi du lien indiqué plus haut pour les accusés de receptions.
> 
> ...




```
Et si l'on utilise pas mail, [B]mais [U]gmail[/U] ou autre directement ?[/B]
```
Lorsque je dis gmail "directement" (je suis désolé ne n'avoir pas été assez clair :rose cela s'entend sans passer par mail, qui ne me plais pas et que je n'utilise plus. 






> Citation:
> Posté par qsdfg
> Et si l'on utilise pas mail, mais gmail ou autre directement ?





> *Takamaka *Ben, direction le panneau de configuration du webmail made by Google, non?


*Non parce qu'il n'y a rien concernant l'envoi de mail avec accusé de réception.*


> Citation:
> Posté par qsdfg
> Faut il que j'ouvre une autre discution ou puis-je espérer une réponse ?





> *Takamaka *:mouais: faut rester zen mon ga' !





> Citation:
> Posté par qsdfg
> Club internet permet cela mais la fonction mail fonctionne tellement mal que j'ai renoncé à l'utiliser. J'utilise gmail mais apparement l'accusé de réception n'est pas prévu.





> *Takamaka *En même temps, si tu as déjà la réponse :casse: :rateau:


*Non puisque je dis que ça fonctionne tellement mal que j'ai renoncé a l'utiliser, sinon je ne poserai pas la question.*


----------



## takamaka (11 Mars 2007)

Bon, je vais &#234;tre direct pour faire clair :

En guise d'alternative, on a propos&#233; plus haut un lien ici. C'est la solution MAIL que j'ai adopt&#233; comme d'autres&#8230;

Maintenant puisque tu ne veux pas utiliser l'application MAIL mais passer par un webmail alors regardes les options propos&#233;es par les diff&#233;rents prestataires susceptibles de r&#233;pondre &#224; ton probl&#232;me (Yahoo, Gmail, Hotmail, etc.). Je ne les connais pas toutes. 

Tout ce que tu peux r&#233;ussir &#224; faire, il me semble, sur Gmail, c'est exp&#233;dier un message et te mettre en copie pour &#234;tre certain de l'avoir exp&#233;dier. Gmail est en version B&#233;ta, peut-&#234;tre que la fonction "Accus&#233;" sera int&#233;gr&#233;e dans la mouture finale.

Pour finir, comme il l'est pr&#233;cis&#233; dans l'article de Cuk, l' "Accus&#233; de r&#233;ception" est une fonction - on va dire "de base" - qui n'existe pas dans MAIL mais elle est pr&#233;sente dans Outlook sur PC.
Cette fontion est-elle disponible dans Entourage (MS Office 2004 pour Mac) ? Seuls les utilisateurs de cette application peuvent le dire, moi pas.


----------



## sollilok (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, 

Moi ce sera peut-être plus simple...quoique plus long!!! Je suis allée sur le lien suivant:

http://cuk.ch/articles/2966

Grâce! Merci!  
J'ai trouvé une formule pour envoyer des accusés de réception à partir de scripts. 
Pbm: je ne comprends pas ce que c'est, alors j'ai recopié bêtement. 
Après quelques heures de réflexion intense, :rateau: j'ai trouvé comment exécuter le script (eh oui!! Les choses simples peuvent parfois paraître compliquées!!).

Bref: résultat: j'envoie un mail avec ma boîte 1, l'accusé de réception fonctionne mais est renvoyé à une autre boîte  (j'ai 4 boîtes pour lesquelles j'ai copié la formule dans le même script... il se trouve que c'est la dernière boîte qui reçoit l'accusé... coïncidence?)

Aussi faudra-t-il que j'aille fouiller dans les scripts à chaque fois que je souhaite lever l'accusé de réception?

Autre question au même sujet:
Si j'ai bien compris, les règles concernant les messages entrants sont gérés directement dans mail, par "règles". En revanche, comment fait-on pour modifier les messages sortant (par exemple atrribuer une couleur différente aux messages que j'ai envoyé de chacune des boîtes? Faut-il utiliser des scripts?

Je suis peut-être un peu exigeante, j'avoue: c'est un outil de travail!  

Merci d'avance pour le coup de main et désolée si je réitère des questions déjà posées!


----------



## jasjas (11 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, votre solution n'est plus valable pour OS 10.6 alors vous aussi un peu de recherche ne vous fera pas du mal, 



lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> sujet effectivement d&#233;j&#224; abord&#233;. Je te donne la soluce, voir ce lien:
> http://cuk.ch/articles/2966
> ...


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Décembre 2010)

Dis donc coco... si tu regardes la date de mon post il remonte à 2007  Donc....  attention venir critiquer t'expose à de graves sanctions...   Tourner 7 fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de parler  à l'époque en 2007 ma réponse était correcte, snow leopard n'existait pas. 

Tu as fait très fort....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j'en rigole encore !!!


----------



## Sly54 (11 Décembre 2010)

Oui ben lepetitpiero, la prochaine fois taka donner des solutions qui marcheront encore dans 20 ans; non mais dès fois 



(moi aussi j'en ris encore)

par ailleurs, on a déjà largement parlé de 'intérêt des accusés de réception


----------



## july789 (31 Octobre 2011)

J'avance encore la question à 2011 désormais, maintenant que le temps à passé, y a-t-il des solutions pour envoyer des mail en accusés reception sous mail.app sous lion ?
Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Octobre 2011)

non si tu veux faire un AR sur mail faut passer par le terminal ou par un script.   Sinon la solution basique utiliser un autre client de messagerie voir là http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-accuses-de-reception-une-solution-822612.html


----------



## glazounov (20 Janvier 2012)

Passer par un script pour un truc aussi basique qu'un AR d'email.
J'ai un copain qui envisage de passer sur Mac. Je vais lui envoyer la manip de cuk.ch.
Ca fera une commande de plus chez Dell !!!


----------

